# Opdrachtgever voor de moord (Engels)



## eno2

Opdrachtgever voor de moord : responsible for the assasination. 
Ik ben niet gelukkig met responsible. Ik heb het gevoel dat een  beter woord mij ontsnapt.


----------



## jazyk

Instigator of a murder.


----------



## eno2

Thank you for that


----------



## ADCS

You're looking for "perpetrated the murder/assassination"


----------



## eno2

No
'Instigator' is perfect. Th e one who ordered it.


----------



## ADCS

No, it's not used in that context. You'd want "one who ordered the assassination"


----------



## eno2

So?

ODE:



> Instigator:
> 
> A person who brings about or initiates something.
> 
> _‘he was not the instigator of the incident’_
> 
> _‘any instigators of violence will be punished’_



What is escaping me?

Instigating cannot be ordering?



> Instigate
> 
> instigate someone to/to do something *Incite someone to do something, especially something bad.*
> _‘instigating men to refuse allegiance to the civil powers’_



It's not outright ordering so to see, but what's better?



ADCS said:


> You're looking for "perpetrated the murder/assassination"


Perpetrate can not do.
That's committing the murder yourself. The perpetrator is the murderer himself.

I'm looking for the word for the guy that ordered the murder.  The one that hired the hitman so to speak.


----------



## eno2

Is there any word for a person who gives the contract to murder to someone else?
It seems there's no one exact word for it.
An instigator doesn't necessarily hire a killer or a hitman, but merely "encourages" or persuades someone to do the deed himself.

In the context of Putin, which was who I had in mind, I prefer 'instigator'. Though it would have been an order. To the secret service or someone in his service.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik denk dat "instigator" impliceert dat iemand (indirect, bijna tersluiks) aanzet tot de moord, maar die niet zelf pleegt, wel laat plegen... (Het deed mij denken aan "triggeren", waar er sprake is van een indirecte oorzaak van iets, denk ik) --- Oei, maar dat lees ik in het tweede deel hierboven...

'Verantwoordelijk voor de moord' vind ik ook niet klinken. 'Aansprakelijk' is nog iets anders. Wij zouden gewoonlijk zeggen: "Wie zit achter de moord?" Maar een adjectief???


----------



## eno2

Looking for a substantive, not an adjective. Instigator seems the best. 

You commission a murder. But 'commissioner' cannot serve to name the  one that commissioned the murder


----------



## ThomasK

I am not so sure: maybe you ought to check at the all-English site. The one who commissions it, gives the order; the instigator gives reasons, suggests reasons for the murder, I think.

EN.bab.la mentions these words as translations. I wonder whether the first one is not too strong, too direct: taking the initiative in the case of murder would seem to imply that someone almost does the killing oneself, would it not - but perhaps not necessarily... I'd see it as pushing (???) for a murder...

initiatiefnemer

drijvende kracht

aanstichter

ophitser

aanstoker

opstoker


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> I am not so sure: maybe you ought to check at the all-English site.



I've been looking everywhere but I could consult in English only yes.



> The one who commissions it, gives the order; the instigator gives reasons, suggests reasons for the murder, I think.


Yep. That's the  restriction on instigator  I introduced here myself yes. After initially saying instigator was perfect. I still think it's the best in the context of Putin.



> EN.bab.la mentions these words as translations. I wonder whether the first one is not too strong, too direct: taking the initiative in the case of murder would seem to imply that someone almost does the killing oneself, would it not - but perhaps not necessarily... I'd see it as pushing (???) for a murder...
> 
> initiatiefnemer
> 
> drijvende kracht
> 
> aanstichter
> 
> ophitser
> 
> aanstoker
> 
> opstoker


  Initiatiefnemer/aanstichter  vind ik het best,  de rest zwak in verband met moord. . De drijvende kracht, dat is meer:  the mastermind. Maar het beste blijft dan nog de  'opdrachtgever' als het om de Nederlandse term gaat


----------



## eno2

The puppeteer behind the murder? Mastermind?

I'll stop my quest here for a noun. The English use a verbal construction for this. 

Thanks all.


----------

